# Question for Fuji track owners



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm looking at getting a fixed gear for all-weather commuting. My local shop is seeing what kind of pricing they can get on the Fuji Track (they don't have one on the floor for me to look at). I was wondering if there are any Fuji owners out there who can tell me how much tire clearance the Fuji has. My plan is to run at least 25's (preferably 28's) with full fenders. Do the stays/fork have enough clearance to accomodate this?? I realize that the frame is not drilled for fenders and a rack but I can live with add-on clamps.


----------



## roscoenyc (Sep 23, 2004)

Ignatz said:


> I'm looking at getting a fixed gear for all-weather commuting. My local shop is seeing what kind of pricing they can get on the Fuji Track (they don't have one on the floor for me to look at). I was wondering if there are any Fuji owners out there who can tell me how much tire clearance the Fuji has. My plan is to run at least 25's (preferably 28's) with full fenders. Do the stays/fork have enough clearance to accomodate this?? I realize that the frame is not drilled for fenders and a rack but I can live with add-on clamps.


I have a Fuji track. I don't think you'll have the clearance you want for 28's and fenders.

Check out the KHS Flite 100 or the Spicer (same frame) Those frames have eylets for fenders and I bet you'd get the tire clearance you are lookin for too.


----------



## d-boy (Jun 2, 2004)

*I agree with Roscoency...Tight fit for 28*

I have a Fuji track. It is really is sharp looking. It's a great fixed ride. I run 23's on it. There is clearance to run 25s, but 28s with any tred/knobs would be really close. Fenders just wouldn't cut it either. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Young (May 6, 2003)

*Ditto*



d-boy said:


> I have a Fuji track. It is really is sharp looking. It's a great fixed ride. I run 23's on it. There is clearance to run 25s, but 28s with any tred/knobs would be really close. Fenders just wouldn't cut it either. Good luck.


This is my experience exactly. 23's are fine (obviously). I run 25's which are a pretty tight fit. The clearance is affected by the chainlength. You might be able to get a 28 in if the wheel was set further away from the BB but this wouldn't work on mine as it is at the moment (46x18).

Fenders - No chance.

steve


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

I know for a fact Surly brags about the tire clearance they have....


----------

